# Projector ceiling mount recommendation help??



## jmw5016 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am ceiling mounting an Epson 8700ub projector. Can someone recommend a good mount for me? I would prefer it to have a slight drop of maybe 6 inches roughly to be lower than a light fixture. I would rather not spend $200 on a mount but I don't want a piece of either for $10 . Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You should be able to find something at Visual Apex that will work for you....http://www.visualapex.com/accessories/projector-mounts.asp


----------

